

IRS considering taxes on free food at tech giants. - mtviewdave
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/free-lunch-irs-taxes-free-food-tech-giants/

======
pgrote
Original article:

[http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB1000142412788732405030...](http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887324050304578408461566171752-lMyQjAxMTAzMDAwNzEwNDcyWj.html)

